# Cheesy alien costumes from the original Green Hornet



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy and I are watching a Green Hornet marathon and there's an episode with the bad guys dressed as aliens. The costumes are so 60's.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dig the crazy eye gear in the first shot


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The gold alien women looks like she could slice off someone's neck with her boobs!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Goldie there must be one the first Fembots. Notice how she's turning to fire upon the Green Hornet and Kato? Duck Kato, duck!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

was this scary back then? haha I've seen a lot of bad "aliens" in old scifi movies but that picture ranks among the worst!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nah, it wasn't scary. They were actually people disguised as aliens who had stolen a hydrogen bomb in order to gain unlimited power. Or something like that

The Green Hornet was a TV series that aired in 1966-1967. There was a marathon of episodes on TV last night (probably as a prelude to the new movie coming out). Here's a write-up from IMDB.com:

"Britt Reid, daring young owner/publisher of "The Daily Sentinel," dons a mask and fights crime as The Green Hornet. While the police and public believe the Hornet to be a ruthless criminal, the District Attorney knows Reid's secret identity, and welcomes his assistance in fighting racketeers and criminals. Also assisting Reid in his crusade are his secretary, Lenore Case, and his faithful valet, Kato, who is a kung fu expert and who drives the sleek "Black Beauty," the Hornet's well armed car."

Classic '60s cheese


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been thinking about an alien costume for a Halloween party. I wonder were I could get nice shiny material for a space suit. 

P.S. - Roxy hadn't realized it was Bruce Lee playing Kato in the Green Hornet TV series.


----------



## haleysmith (Mar 23, 2011)

This looks so oldie and funny because of how things have evolved!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good ol bruce lee, what an awesome guy he was, wish I could have met him. Those costumes are definately 60's looking.


----------

